# The Mist Warriors (Raven Guard Successor) and Crimson Fists



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome to my attempts to repaint my Space Marine army in not one, but two Chapter colours, The Mist Warriors - a very dark grey (see Land Speeder Storm below), and the Crimson Fists (considering Red Scorpions) - a dark blue. Both forces will be heavily weathered rather than looking like they've just come off the production line

I'm unsure which to use as my shoulder pads for my non-Mist Warriors Space Marines. The Marines will be Dark Blue whichever I choose, so if you could vote in the poll which you think I should go for, that would be great, thanks

After several failed attempts to repaint my Space Marines to a better standard in a colour scheme I like, I've finally done some painting on some :biggrin: I want them to look like they are in the middle of a campaign for which I plan on writing some fluff for them, as well as converting my other Chapters fluff to theirs.

*Army so far picture:*










*Army - Click on each unit to be taken to the post with it in:*

*5 Man Assault Squad Vengeance*
*Land Speeder Storm Judgement*


Currently in progress is going to be my Sternguard or Company Command Squad

Think that's it for now, so stay tuned for more updates


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

you had me at crimson fists.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Mist Warriors Assault Squad Vengeance*

I've painted up my Assault Squad, although instead of using red on the aquila's and details, I've decided to use turquoise, but the Scouts will stay as red. I've still got to add some battle damage to them, but will do that in large batches.


































Next up is either a Crimson Fist (although I might change to Red Scorpions) Command Squad of 5 man Sternguard Squad.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Mist Warriors Land Speeder Storm Judgement*

Here's my Land Speeder Storm, which I've currently named Judgement (as I may think of a better name for it).


----------

